# Haying with Neighbor. How to work deal? 50/50



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok all my neighbor and I got into hay making this past year. He has like 25 ac n I have 7 ac. I bought SP haybine 1469, nh 56 rake, n 2 nh balers a 68 n 269. Got great deals on all. He has a rake n baler also. He is storing my haybinr also n is the main mechanic. Whats best way to work up an agreement for sellinh the hay you sll think 50/50 is fair? Whats our options?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Ok all my neighbor and I got into hay making this past year. He has like 25 ac n I have 7 ac. I bought SP haybine 1469, nh 56 rake, n 2 nh balers a 68 n 269. Got great deals on all. He has a rake n baler also. He is storing my haybinr also n is the main mechanic. Whats best way to work up an agreement for sellinh the hay you sll think 50/50 is fair? Whats our options?


Lets see you have a rake and baler,he has a rake and baler.
You have a Haybine and he stores it and fixes everything.
So far sounds about 50-50 to me.
But he is supplying more land.
Sooo I'm thinkin his hay is his hay and your hay is your hay.
Who supplies the tractors?


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Well this past summer I did 80% of cutting with my sick"e bar, rakin, n all baling. I have a new DK50 his biggest is a farmall H. Are thoughts for next yr us to use my SP haybine rollers r in great shape. Both rake and both run balers. I will probably be bringing all the help to hand load the bales, n store away until sold. My iequipment is all much newer. Its just fun doing it all so it doesnt rely matter to me. Would b nice to get sun money back for equipment.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Lot of twists to this one. I can see why your having a hard time figuring it out.

How are you handling the expenses such as fertilizer, fuel, twine, etc?

Years ago, I had the land and my buddy had the equipment. I fertilized the field and he cut, raked, and baled. We each took half.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I will be supplying fuel, I will buy the twiine. My biggest thong is since I got this haybine it will save time and money from us sickle barin. I may even pick up a sprayer. He is goin to get the old lease farmer to keep manuring it for us.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> He is goin to get the old lease farmer to keep manuring it for us.


Who is going to pull the old tractor tire around to bust up the manure clumps so you don't end up with crappy hay(pun intended)?


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

No clumps that im,aware of iits sprayed out of a big tanker truck pretty much liquidfied.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> He is goin to get the old lease farmer to keep manuring it for us.





whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> No clumps that im,aware of iits sprayed out of a big tanker truck pretty much liquidfied.


Is that animal manure or human sewage? You may want to test those fields for heavy metals.....


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

We have farmers that do the same thing its cow manure and it is a liquid. They scrape the stalls with a barn cleaner and everything goes into a tank and they suck off the liquid and spray it so there are no clumpa and you get a little sulfer from the urin also. It isnt as good as chicker sh#t but does ok to replace some of the nutriance in the soil.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep cow maure. seems to wonders when they spray on their alfafa feilds in between cuttingss.


----------

